# Brand Newbie here-snack stick recipe?



## dmess8541 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all, I just ordered my first smoker and I'm stoked!!  Can't wait to make venison snack sticks.  Let me be clear-I know NOTHING about smoking meat....

I'd love to get a good recipe for a spicy snack stick and would be grateful for instructions.  I have been doing a lot of researching online, but hey I got to start somewhere.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## big andy a (Jan 17, 2012)

Dave,

Welcome to the SMF party.

When you have a chance please jump over to the Roll Call section, introduce yourself (don't forget your location) and get a proper SMF welcome.

As a newbie, you should enroll in the 5 Day eCourse on this forum for a great start to your somking adventure.

Curt.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome Dave, here's a recipe I've done for a while and everyone seems to like it, just replace the beef with your venison and add hot pepper to taste. the link is a recipe for sausage but I use the same thing in my hot links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85365/hot-links

here's some incentive


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Welcome Dave, here's a recipe I've done for a while and everyone seems to like it, just replace the beef with your venison and add hot pepper to taste. the link is a recipe for sausage but I use the same thing in my hot links
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85365/hot-links
> 
> here's some incentive









  Nice looking sticks Dan


----------

